# Rare handle bar stem



## pkleppert (Feb 4, 2015)

When I sold one of these last month on ebay there were some comments on the CABE that my stem which had been beautifully rechromed (see photo)and was found on a 1938 Silver King was a fake.  Well look what just got posted on the CABE. So who made this stem that needs an acorn nut to secure it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2015)

That's either gotta be OG or a masterpiece of forced patina. NICE!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 4, 2015)

WOW!
That's pretty cool!
Sure going to make the buyer of that other one feel a little better about their purchase.


----------



## slick (Feb 4, 2015)

pkleppert said:


> When I sold one of these last month on ebay there were some comments on the CABE that my stem which had been beautifully rechromed (see photo)and was found on a 1938 Silver King was a fake.  Well look what just got posted on the CABE. So who made this stem that needs an acorn nut to secure it.
> 
> View attachment 195040
> 
> View attachment 195041






So what bike is the rusty stem on? Can we see a full picture? Their are original patents for the Wald stems. I don't have it on my phone or i would post it. Maybe someone else can post it?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 4, 2015)

It's the Royal Flyer post. That bike is pretty cool.


----------



## theterrym (Feb 5, 2015)

That's my rusty stem. The guy I bought the bike from got it from the original owner. He said he had a photo of the bike with the owner back in the day. I will try and get a copy of the picture and see if the stem is visible.


----------



## pkleppert (Feb 5, 2015)

Sure would be nice to find out where these "Long Tail" Tomahawk stems came from. I bought a Silver King in Florida last year and this "Long Tail" Tomahawk stem with an acorn nut post was on it. Amazing you found one also.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2018)

Any updates on these odd stems? Pics? Any others found?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2018)

we tend to discount what we don't understand. That doesn't necessarily mean it's not genuine....


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 10, 2018)

*Dramatic Reveal Music* Mike just put me onto this thread in reference to a recent lot of stems I just picked up.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## tech549 (Jan 10, 2018)

Jesse McCauley said:


> *Dramatic Reveal Music* Mike just put me onto this thread in reference to a recent lot of stems I just picked up.
> 
> View attachment 735919



do you know what that stem is next to the tomahawk stem?i have seen a few of these lately wonderering what they fit .


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 10, 2018)

I believe that is a Torrington Aluminum stem


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2018)

Jesse McCauley said:


> *Dramatic Reveal Music* Mike just put me onto this thread in reference to a recent lot of stems I just picked up.
> 
> View attachment 735919




well, there's two I've never seen before.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 10, 2018)

Cool pic Jesse! Thanks for posting!


----------



## bairdco (Jan 10, 2018)

Weird how they'd use a nice round acorn nut on a vasectomy-inducing stem. Ya figure they'd use a sharp  spiked bolt to really inflict some damage.


----------



## stezell (Jan 10, 2018)

tech549 said:


> do you know what that stem is next to the tomahawk stem?i have seen a few of these lately wonderering what they fit .



I think it's for a Rollfast.


----------

